# Limitations de l'Apple TV 2 (20.000 photos max!!!!!)



## gru (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis très heureux de mon Apple TV 2 mais j'en attends encore plus. 
Avez-vous d'autres attentes que moi?

Limitations relevées : 

- *20.000 photos max* sont consultables sur l'Apple TV! C'est une limitation non-documentée et je la trouve à la limite de la malhonnêtété.  voyez : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2605949
- *temps de chargement des photos long* 
- *non-prise en compte des répertoires* et sous-répertoires dans lesquels on peut ranger les albums de* iPhoto*
- *impossibilité de régler le son avec la télécommande Apple TV* 
Vous êtes obligés d'avoir deux télécommandes en main (télé + Apple TV)
- *navigation Flicker pourrie* (qui arrive à s'en servir sans s'en désintéresser?)
- *l'économiseur d'écran ne prend en compte qu'un sous-ensemble des photos demandées* (du coup on voit toujours les mêmes). Dommage car le mode flottant est sympa.
- *pas moyen d'acheter de la musique*

Avez-vous remarqué les mêmes limitations ou relevé d'autres?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (11 Janvier 2011)

Avec l'AppleTV1, la reconnaissance des album de iPhoto était possible en mode synchro...

Le temps de chargement des photos dépend quand même aussi un peu de la qualité du réseau wifi avec lequel l'ordinateur et l'AppleTV communiquent...

Pas de possibilité d'acheter des films/vidéos/musique : décevant mais logique si on tient compte que Apple a enlevé son disque dur*...

Réglage du son avec la télécommande ? C'était possible sur l'AppleTV1, mais uniquement pour les musiques...

Bref il est dommage que Apple est purement et simplement supprimé le disque dur de son AppleTV 2, car si l'AppleTV1 n'a pas rencontré de succès, c'est autant en raison de son coût que de l'absence de contenu disponible ailleurs qu'au USA pendant la majeure partie de sa carrière.

Perso je reste certain qu'un second modèle à 200 euros et avec un HD de 160Go, iOs 4.x et un processeur A4, çà se vendrait quasiment "tout seul"...



Laurent F


* L'achat de musique/vidéo/film à partir de l'iTms est toujours possible avec une AppleTV1


----------



## davidcaro2 (16 Janvier 2011)

1- Les diaporamas photo ne prennent pas en compte les films contenus dans les albums
(peut a cause du problème 2)

2- Le temps de chargement de ces mêmes films est très lent.

2- Impossibilité de rajouter des flux radios 

3- Impossibilité d'acheter des films directement depuis l'ATV2

4- Impossible de désactiver la demande de MAJ (ou alors j'ai pas trouvé)

5- Bande annonce ciné en anglais seulement

et j'en passe sûrement.....


----------



## OliGerard (29 Juin 2011)

Grosse limitation : pas de possibilité (au moins avec iPad 1) d'envoyer des vidéos d'apps comme Francetv, cinexplayer. Seul le son passe...
IOS 5 va-t-il lever cette limitation pour l'iPad 1 sans aller jusqu'au  complet?


----------



## drs (30 Juin 2011)

mouais...je n'ai jamais été convaincu par ce truc, et je n'ai jamais compris son utilité...


----------



## OliGerard (30 Juin 2011)

Correction

Grosse limitation : pas de possibilité (au moins avec iPad 1) d'envoyer des vidéos d'apps comme Francetv, cinexplayer. Seul le son passe...
IOS 5 va-t-il lever cette limitation pour l'iPad 1 sans aller jusqu'au  *mirroring* complet?


----------



## dumas75 (30 Juin 2011)

gru a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis très heureux de mon Apple TV 2 mais j'en attends encore plus.
> Avez-vous d'autres attentes que moi?
> ...


*Rumeurs !**? ... N'ayant pas une poubelle de 20 000 photos je peux pas vérifier *


> - *temps de chargement des photos long*


*Suivant le matériel Wifi ne dépend pas de l'Apple TV2. Très rapide chez moi.*


> - *non-prise en compte des répertoires* et sous-répertoires dans lesquels on peut ranger les albums de* iPhoto*


*J'ai pas iPhoto (suis sous Windows) mais mon AppleTV2 prend en compte les répertoires.*


> - *impossibilité de régler le son avec la télécommande Apple TV*
> Vous êtes obligés d'avoir deux télécommandes en main (télé + Apple TV)


*Oui mais on peut programmer la télécommande de la TV pour avoir dessus les fonctions de l'AppleTV2.*


> - *navigation Flicker pourrie* (qui arrive à s'en servir sans s'en désintéresser?)
> - *l'économiseur d'écran ne prend en compte qu'un sous-ensemble des photos demandées* (du coup on voit toujours les mêmes). Dommage car le mode flottant est sympa.


*Prend en charge le répertoire racine de Flicker si on veut, donc fonctionne très bien. (Mais je l'utilise pas).*


> - *pas moyen d'acheter de la musique*


*Vrai! mais es ce gênant ?* *et es ce fait pour ?*



> Avez-vous remarqué les mêmes limitations ou relevé d'autres?


*NON et à mon avis c'est la configuration de ton matériel qui te limite ainsi.
AppleTV2 c'est génial HDMI sur la TV et fibre optique sur la chaine Hifi c'est top!
Et avec iOS-5 ce sera encore mieux.
Mon attente (mais je rêve pas trop):
Prise en charge des autres formats TV, pour les replay par exemple.
*


----------



## Rem64 (8 Juillet 2011)

gru a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis très heureux de mon Apple TV 2 mais j'en attends encore plus.
> Avez-vous d'autres attentes que moi?
> ...



J'appelle pas ca de la limitation mais du dimensionnement 



gru a dit:


> - *temps de chargement des photos long*
> - *non-prise en compte des répertoires* et sous-répertoires dans lesquels on peut ranger les albums de* iPhoto*
> - *impossibilité de régler le son avec la télécommande Apple TV*
> Vous êtes obligés d'avoir deux télécommandes en main (télé + Apple TV)


Tu peux toujours paraméterer la télécommande de la TV pour controler l'ATV2


gru a dit:


> - *navigation Flicker pourrie* (qui arrive à s'en servir sans s'en désintéresser?)
> - *l'économiseur d'écran ne prend en compte qu'un sous-ensemble des photos demandées* (du coup on voit toujours les mêmes). Dommage car le mode flottant est sympa.
> - *pas moyen d'acheter de la musique*
> 
> Avez-vous remarqué les mêmes limitations ou relevé d'autres?



Jailbreak et XBMC permettent de se réconcilier avec ces limitations!!


----------

